# scorpion



## KRONYK94 (Dec 26, 2009)

sorry guys i didn't know weather a scorpion was exotic 
so im posting here.

i want to buy a scorpion but i don't know what type to go for.
i don't some research on them i found alot on tanks but not much on
the scorpions themselves. do you wrecon you guys can help me out?


----------



## chickensnake (Dec 26, 2009)

www.thegreenscorpion.com.au
Check these guys out mate.


----------



## nathan09 (Dec 26, 2009)

yea i was thinking same thing, been meaning to get a few scorpions, but never seem to find much info (bad researching? :?)

what is the largest australian scorpion? (i want the biggest scorpion, not some tiney thing )


----------



## KRONYK94 (Dec 26, 2009)

thanks chickensnake i appreciate this alot
you have been a big help

sincerely Chris


----------



## chickensnake (Dec 26, 2009)

KRONYK94 said:


> thanks chickensnake i appreciate this alot
> you have been a big help
> 
> sincerely Chris


 
Thats ok mate did you find a scorpion?


----------



## KRONYK94 (Dec 26, 2009)

> what is the largest australian scorpion? (i want the biggest scorpion, not some tiney thing )




the largest Australian scorpion is the Flinders Range scorpion. hope that i helped mate take it easy.


----------



## KRONYK94 (Dec 26, 2009)

> chickensnake;Thats ok mate did you find a scorpion?



i did actually i like the Southern black rock and there is one in a pet shop in the city witch im going tomorrow to get. once again thanks for the help.


----------



## JAS101 (Dec 27, 2009)

i have 2 flinders scorps , what state are u in ?


----------



## KRONYK94 (Dec 27, 2009)

im in Vic and i got the scorpion today 
female Flinders.


----------



## KRONYK94 (Dec 27, 2009)

o sorry but do flinders scorpions drink from a water bowl or?


----------



## antaresia_boy (Dec 27, 2009)

you bought one _before_ you found out how they drink...?
I think they drink water droplets on leaves/ground etc..someone correct if i'm wrong


----------



## chickensnake (Dec 27, 2009)

KRONYK94 said:


> o sorry but do flinders scorpions drink from a water bowl or?


 
Thats good to know you got your scorpion. LOL ring the pet shop and ask them how it drinks:?. What was it in @ the pet shop did it have a waterbowl?


----------



## KRONYK94 (Dec 27, 2009)

no it didnt have a water bowl lol thats why im a bit confused but i thing it drinks droplets through there exo skeleton thats why the didnt have one in there im guessing.


----------



## PhilK (Dec 27, 2009)

Please make sure you do the research with this pet... Don't get it because you want a 'big bad scorpion' to look cool. They're not as easy as everyone makes them out to be


----------



## PhilK (Dec 27, 2009)

Upon more reading, you all seem completely clueless. Join the Australian invertebrates forum and ask your questions there, read their care sheets and everything. You owe it to the pet you bought who is now relying on you completely for all its needs


----------



## trogdor1988 (Dec 28, 2009)

Or you could ask someone who is nice enough to answer instead of signing up to twenty different joints filled with more clueless people, they drink via osmosis which is absorbing it through there cuticle (skin) they get most of the moisture through prey items though, just keep its sand or cocopeat damp-ish and all will be well, black rocks and flinders are ridiculously easy to keep i have quite a few of each.


----------



## Sdaji (Dec 29, 2009)

Someone correct me if I am wrong, but aren't Urodacus yaschenkoi larger than U. elongatus (Flinders Ranges Scorpion)? Are elongatus just longer, or are they also heavier? I was under the impression that U. yaschenkoi was the largest (at least by weight) and U. novaehollandiae was similar.

I don't know what the species was, but I saw a huge scorpion species in good numbers in central southern SA (a long way west of the Flinders Ranges), it looked like a very large dull brown Urodacus, larger than any U. elongatus I have seen, and a bit heavier bodied. Does anyone know what it might have been?


----------



## trogdor1988 (Dec 29, 2009)

Urodacus elongatus is the largest one you can get legally though alot of idiotic illegal poaching is done so people can get a quick buck. Urodacus excellens is the largest known in australia i believe, its from N.T though, so if you see them or most of the other odd ones there most likely illegaly harvested from places there not meant to be taken from.


----------



## Sdaji (Dec 29, 2009)

Ah, I was sure I had seen some which were larger than U. elongatus.

How much larger is a U. excellens than a U. yaschenkoi? How much larger is U. excellens than U. elongatus?

I don't have a burning desire to keep scorpions (I see them in the wild quite often and currently keep a grant total of one, which a friend bred and gave to me in second or third instar) so I'm not fussed either way, but out of curiosity, what are the restrictions on collecting? They sell poisons to kill 'vermin' like spiders and scorpions, I didn't think it was illegal to collect them for yourself in most areas. Last time I checked it was legal to keep scorpions you catch as long as you're not selling them or catching them from national parks etc, at least in the states I checked for (which didn't include NT). I imagine it would always have been illegal in WA.


----------



## trogdor1988 (Dec 29, 2009)

Its illegal to collect off national parks, or private land without permission. Ive been told by epa you can collect from crown land but then been told by someone else there that you cant. By law its meant to be only with harvesting permit your allowed to collect, though almost everyone collects and sells them illegaly. I think excellens reaches around 13cm long from mouth to tip of tail, elo's are around 12 though ive seen ones a tad larger. Yasch are roughly 10-11. The largest bodied scorpions i have ever seen were macrurus and elos but elos won. Big female elongatus are quite a site. Also im pretty sure down south you can legally collect with no worries jsut not in national park..


----------



## KRONYK94 (Dec 29, 2009)

well she seems to be having fun hanging off the roof of her cage but yea shes doing well.

i set it up in a cretin way when i got her i got rocks on the bottom and cocopeat on top to keep it always moist for her is that the right way to go?


----------



## chickensnake (Dec 30, 2009)

Have you got any pics yet?? Post some pics lol


----------



## KRONYK94 (Dec 30, 2009)

lol ok ill try and get some decent pics of her for ya.


----------



## KRONYK94 (Dec 30, 2009)

she likes the roof more than the ground at the moment.







the only decent one i could get of her sorry guys.

im hoping to get a black light for her soon to.


----------



## chickensnake (Dec 30, 2009)

LOL thats awesome. JW what are you using as substrate??


----------



## KRONYK94 (Dec 30, 2009)

cocopeat but im not 100% sure because the petshop where i got it from gave me the tank and rock the cocopeat was in a blank bag.

so yea thats a bit of a mistery.


----------



## chickensnake (Dec 30, 2009)

lol


----------

